# Installing the illuminated door sills.



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Are these illuminated when the doors open?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

I would imagine yes, they are bought as illuminated


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

What about the electrical connections? Are there hookups already present under the panels? If not what do you wire the sill plates to?


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

For what I can see as an electrician, the cables that was supplied with the set, i need to unplug a cable, connect the ones i got, and connect the old cable to that, so it's plug and play i believe.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

New pictures of the LED ones!


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

I love ours..Especially when you open the doors and that bright LED blue greets you. Personally think they were worth the money..:grin:


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks very good but i favor the looks of the ones on e-bay that just say CRUZE.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

The CRUZE ones ón the internet doesnt have the same cyan Colour  not my taste then to have more colours inside the car ?


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know the part number for this kit?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

how about some illuminated pics?


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

To anyone that has the OEM illuminated door sills: when are they supposed to turn on/off? I just had them installed, it's getting dark earlier now and I just noticed they appear on when driving the car. Is that normal? Also I shut off my car and I can still see them on with the doors closed (blue glow is visible under the doors). I think the dealer f'd up installing them but I'm looking for confirmation.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i want to install puddle lights that go on when door open. Im assuming i can use the same wiring connection that the door sills use. Are the plugs for the door sills just sitting under dash waiting for the connection to door sills or do I have to find the dome light wires?


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

FOR WHAT! $170 bucks could have been spent on something useful


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't want Door sills, I want to put a light in door for when door opens


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Could you update this so it shows the location of the grey connector used to hook up the sill plates to? It no longer shws the pic like there is some error.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Snappa said:


> Could you update this so it shows the location of the grey connector used to hook up the sill plates to? It no longer shws the pic like there is some error.


Not sure if it was you asking on my post but I promise I will get it uploaded!!! I will also be doing a complete install guide on these as this post seems to have lost it's mojo


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Not sure if it was you asking on my post but I promise I will get it uploaded!!! I will also be doing a complete install guide on these as this post seems to have lost it's mojo


I'm looking forward to your post/pictures as well. Some of these installs indicate using a wire behind the glove box which I think is incorrect. That wire is for the glovebox light which has a switch mounted to it. Hooking the door sills to this wire would mean they would be running all the time when your car is on. Besides I heard GM removed that glove box wire in later models(the 2011 had the light, the early 2012 had the wire still). 

I'm interested in where the kit wants you to hook this, If nothing is indicated I would hook to the BCM dome light wire so they turn on and off with your doors.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

[/QUOTE]I'm interested in where the kit wants you to hook this, If nothing is indicated I would hook to the BCM dome light wire so they turn on and off with your doors.[/QUOTE]

It's near or behind the glove box but you plug an adapter into the harness back there. I don't know the pin out on the harness to tell you nor have I looked at the entire setup for more than 3 mins. These last two weeks have been absolutely insane. 

Tonight I'll upload the install directions. 

Sat/Sun I'll do the actual install.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey no hurry or worries, I'm just glad when you have the time you will post this info.


----------



## johnnyreck (May 14, 2015)

Wanted to update this blog since there was been much updates lately. Just got done installing mine myself. Love them. Paid $175 for them. Wasn't too hard to install for someone who has little idea how it works. Would say its a 5 of out 10 for hardiness. Directions weren't too bad either.


----------



## Arne73 (Nov 24, 2013)

So-
Is there a part number for this kit? Where is it sourced from?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

95470931 | eBay

I see them pop up for about $150 sometimes eBay ^^^^ link with part number


----------



## johnnyreck (May 14, 2015)

2011 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Illuminated FRT RR Door Sill Plates by GM 95470931 | eBay


----------



## johnnyreck (May 14, 2015)

They changed the part number, I think the old one is 96888840 and new part number is [h=2]95470931 same thing however.[/h]


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Anybody have the instructions? I would like to see where to tap into for wiring.


----------

